# For Mentos!!



## Meysha (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey Mentos, 
do you remember a while ago I posted a portrait of that cute guy and you said you wouldn't mind if I put up more photos of him (or something like that anyway) Well here he is.

Have slowly been going through old-ish photos of mine trying to find some more good ones to edit and actually do something with.

I took these photos 3 weeks ago when I was in Brisbane visiting Adrian. 
And here he is! (nope this one isn't for you mentos sorry... he's mine!)







All of these photos are edited Raws. I was trying to make them look 'different' and came up with this over exposed, desaturated look. I think it works well for the arty-farty sort of band photo, but wouldn't work too well on other photos. meh ah well I'll just have to try it out some more.

Here ya go Mentos!





And this one is the same guy but I think the composition in this photo almost makes it look a bit abstract. What do you reckon?






Thanks for looking.


----------



## Alison (Oct 30, 2005)

I really like the undersaturation in these, it works nicely! 

Now, I'll step back and let Mentos drool :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice eye candy!  Who doesn't love a guy playing guitar, with that distant look of concentration? :thumbup: Very attractive. I like your subdued coloring here, too. 

Nice little series. Hope they can play worth a damn.


----------



## danalec99 (Oct 30, 2005)

AlisonPower said:
			
		

> I really like the undersaturation in these, it works nicely!


yup! :thumbsup:


----------



## Meysha (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks everyone! it's nice to hear when other people like the same stuff as I do. I showed my family and they just said... oh whatever. :-( I think us photographic people have different genes to the rest of the world. hehehe

Terri, actually they are pretty damn good! I'm their biggest critic as always, but I actually like what they do. wooohooo :cheer:


----------



## mentos_007 (Nov 1, 2005)

OMG  THANK YOU VICKY!!!! That's what I needed !!!!!!!!! Thanks for your PM, coz I rarely visit this part of the forum. You should have posted those in portraits!!! I'm there everyday!!!!!

Wonderful pictures!!! they look like posters! really!!! A bit desaturated, great DOF, all those cables around... fantastic composition!!! they are amazing!!!!!!! Adrian is cute,you know??  

the second guy is also ok, but Adrian is very handsome, Vicky!   you should pay close attetion to all the girls around... 

oh... now I'm looking at this secnd guy and I think he is very handsome too  thank you for sharing those!!!!!!  and you know,,, if he'll be in poland some day, give him my adress


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Nov 3, 2005)

*licks her lips* ...yummy.


----------

